# substrate - opinions



## yabadabba3 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi,
I am starting a 20 gallon planted tank, and was originally going to put laterite in it, but the stuff is really expensive (ecocomplete is even worse) I'm on a shoe string budget, so I was wondering, would something like pond tabs or liquid fertilizers do the same job as a laterite substrate? 

Right now I'm only planting hornwort, java moss and java fern, and I don't have much light (about 3/4 watt per gallon lol) Would adding fertilizers cause too much phosphate or nitrogen in the water and give me algae problems? 

Anyone have an opinion - laterite vs fertilizers?

Thanks


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

I would not use anything and btw javamos and javafern don't need much light.

just give it a try and see what happens

Ron


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Good substrate is important, I personally have never used Laterite but I have used Flourite
 
Those plants are all very nice choices! Place some driftwood perhaps if you like tinted water, it will glow nice with the lower lighting. Start off slow and perhaps fertilize later if you feel its needed.


----------

